# Work Permit: Can I go from FT to PT?



## tdcush (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Expat-Forum-ers,

I hopefully have a quick/simple question.

I am in Canada on a work visa and wanted to know if my work changed from full-time to part-time (I am here as a Management Consultant, under TN regulations), if that would be a problem for the permit/visa?

There was discussion that I may not be needed for 40 hours, but more so 24 hours each week given the company is doing better post-recession (see: not needing as much consulting).

Any insight into the above would be wonderful.

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tdcush said:


> Hey Expat-Forum-ers,
> 
> I hopefully have a quick/simple question.
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowledge a TWP is issued for full-time employment. If the employer decides only to renew on a P/T basis the Gov't. may refuse to do so, at which time I believe you'll be given 90 days to secure another LMO authorized position or leave the country.


----------



## tdcush (Nov 19, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> To the best of my knowledge a TWP is issued for full-time employment. If the employer decides only to renew on a P/T basis the Gov't. may refuse to do so, at which time I believe you'll be given 90 days to secure another LMO authorized position or leave the country.


As the TN Visa does not require a LMO (under NAFTA regulations), I am unsure if that would still hold true for the situation I am describing. But, now that you say it, I'll look up the work regulations for the visa/permit.

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## tdcush (Nov 19, 2008)

While I did find some discussion on the topic here:

http://www.canuckabroad.com/forums/tn-visa-for-part-time-worker-vt7743.html

I just wanted to see if anyone knows if you can change from FT to PT while you are on a current visa.

Meaning, the visa is 1 year and you are hired full time. 6 months in they want you to work part time. As the visa is for the place of work, and not necessarily for a certain amount of hours (right?), would it be fine to work less for the same company doing the same job.

Tyler


----------

